# pro-tech



## buster01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anyone let me know where I can get replacement parts for my pro-tech bench top planer, sprockets for chain drive broke and I can't find replacements, thanks


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

can you post a pic?


----------



## buster01 (Mar 9, 2011)

A pic of the sprockets? Maybe.


----------



## buster01 (Mar 9, 2011)

gus said:


> can you post a pic?


 maybe, a pic of the sprocket?, thanks


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

or even just a picture of the machine itself. i have never heard of pro tech. but maybe there are similar machines with different names stamped on them. just a thought.


----------



## buster01 (Mar 9, 2011)

*pro tech*

Sorry Gus, I don't have that much computer abilities. Maybe when daughter has a chance she could (LOL). Pro tech was a cheap power tool co. that went out of buisness maybe 6 or more years ago. If you go to www.finewoodworking.com/toolguide there is a pic of the same planer as I got . Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ccncomm (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a protech contractor series planer. I cannot find any info either. Its like they never existed - any help would be appreciated - REally looking for a manual
purchased about ten years ago

thank you 

Chris
[email protected]


----------

